# Koks-Skandal: Bringt Ihre Handtasche Paris in den Knast?



## Mandalorianer (4 Sep. 2010)

*Koks-Skandal: Bringt Ihre  Handtasche Paris in den Knast?*
​

Partygöre Paris Hilton (29) steht gern im Mittelpunkt, Freunde und Fans lässt sie via Twitter an ihrem Luxusleben teilhaben. Dieses Mitteilungsbedürfnis könnte ihr jetzt zum Verhängnis werden!

Als sie am Wochenende bei einer Polizeikontrolle mit Kokain in der Handtasche erwischt wurde, behauptete Paris, die Tasche gehöre nicht ihr, sondern „einer Freundin“. Bargeld und Kreditkarte seien ihre, aber „verschiedene Kosmetikartikel in der Tasche“, auch das Koks-Beutelchen, gehörten nicht ihr, hatte Paris zu Protokoll gegeben.

EINE PEINLICHE LÜGE, WIE SICH JETZT HERAUSSTELLT!

Wie der Internetdienst „Radaronline“ berichtet, hatte Paris Mitte Juli ein Foto beim Microbloggingdienst Twitter hochgeladen, auf dem sie mit einer Tasche posiert. Ihr Text dazu: „Ich liebe mein neues Chanel-Täschchen, das ich heute bekommen habe.“

Dieser Twitter-Eintrag könnte Paris in den Knast bringen! Denn: Diese Tasche sieht genauso aus wie die Koks-Handtasche! Label, Muster und Schnalle sind laut „Radaronline“ identisch.

Wie Paris die Ähnlichkeit der beiden Taschen wohl erklären wird?

Die Polizei von Las Vegas hatte Hilton und ihren Freund, den Clubbesitzer Cy Waits (34), in der Nacht zum Samstag in ihrem Geländewagen gestoppt, weil es aus dem Wagen nach Marihuana roch. Während Waits vor dem Auto verhört wurde, soll Paris Hilton das Kokain auf der Suche nach einem Lipgloss aus der Tasche gefallen sein.

Der Haftreport ihres Freundes brachte ein weiteres Detail ans Licht: „Ich habe gerade fertig geraucht“, sagte Waits, nachdem ihn ein Polizist anhielt. Und das war sicher keine Lüge – beim Test konnte er nicht auf einem Bein stehen...


*Tja Paris schön Blond 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Katzun (4 Sep. 2010)

ich hoffe sie kommt in den knast:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (5 Sep. 2010)

Die ist wirklich zu Blöd


----------



## Xtinalover (5 Sep. 2010)

einfach nur peinlich die frau. für so viel dummheit hat sie den knast verdient.


----------



## tommie3 (5 Sep. 2010)

Cleverness kann man halt nicht kaufen.
Die erfüllt doch völlig das Klischee des Blondchens.


----------

